# House coffee maker leaking



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

This isn't MH related but I'd no idea where else to put it.

I've a John Lewis coffee machine (which, annoyingly, is less than a month out of warranty 😢)

It has a water tank that sits at the back. That is now leaking water due, I think, to a perished seal. I've put a little olive oil on it and I will try it again later but I suspect the seal will need to be replaced. Has anyone any idea how I might do this?

This is the model - John Lewis Pump Espresso Coffee Machine, Stainless Steel


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Are you in a hard water area? If so, have you descaled the appliance recently?
Just thinking it may be that a build up of scale could be preventing the valve from closing properly.
You can buy packs of descaler granules made for coffee machines or you could just use citric acid or kettle descaler.
Worth a try?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks Roger, I don't think that's the problem, we're soft water here n I had done a descaling relatively recently. I think there's a tear in the seal, possibly caused by my emptying the tank before I went off for a couple of months so it dried out. I shouldn't try to be so organised!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Try here as they do spare parts Jean, including ‘O’ ring seals.






John Lewis JLBICM01 (94772708300) Coffee Machine Spares & Parts | Ransom Spares


Buy genuine replacement John Lewis Coffee Machine JLBICM01 (94772708300) spares from an authorised supplier. Price match promise and next day delivery.




www.ransomspares.co.uk





Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for that Terry. Will have a look tho I'm not at all sure how I'd get at the bit that I think is causing the problem. The oil didn't work, neither did introducing a 'funnel' of plastic to try to shield the seal.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Does this part in your picture screw off Jean, allowing you to gain access to the seal?


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

It doesn't seem to Drew tho it looks as if it should. Maybe since there seems no help for it I should be more forceful in trying. 

I've discovered I CAN have a coffee so long as I remove the tank immediately after!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Try a few wraps of ptfe tape around the part that fits in.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good thinking Terry!


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

A complete disaster, I think you may have spooked me Jean, having completed my morning chores I switched on our coffee machine for my usual "Long Coffee" and ended up with only a quarter filled cup, with the other three quarters in the waste container. I finally made two quarter cups and topped up the mug with hot water. Having spent an hour yesterday morning cleaning the brewer, degreasing & descaling the beast this morning will be spent fault finding.

May I ask, what coffee do you use Jean? I normally use Lavazza but recently I have been using the new Italian range from Lidl and found it comparable and much cheaper.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Drew said:


> A complete disaster, I think you may have spooked me Jean, having completed my morning chores I switched on our coffee machine for my usual "Long Coffee" and ended up with only a quarter filled cup, with the other three quarters in the waste container. I finally made two quarter cups and topped up the mug with hot water. Having spent an hour yesterday morning cleaning the brewer, degreasing & descaling the beast this morning will be spent fault finding………….


 I do recall mentioning Jean possibly being a Witch when her earlier attempts at posting smilies resulted in gobbledegook being displayed,. Luckily my coffee making only involves a jar of granules and a tea spoon, so I‘ll wait for my teaspoon to dissolve next time. 

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I normally use decaff beans from our local merchant (tho his main business is tea) but ATM I'm using ground coffee given to me.... It may be M&S, not sure.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> I do recall mentioning Jean possibly being a Witch


You should be afraid Terry.... Very afraid! 🧙🪄🧹


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Try a few wraps of ptfe tape around the part that fits in.
> 
> Terry


You're a star Terry! It didn't work the first time so I added more... Hey presto, no leak!!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> You're a star Terry! It didn't work the first time so I added more... Hey presto, no leak!!


Excellent, I fixed my MH shower mixer tap connection the same way a few years ago and it’s still good.
Terry


----------

